# Compare Thera-Band tube to standard rubber tube



## Popcorn (Mar 25, 2011)

Is there any correlation between the standard rubber tubes and the colored Thera-Band tubes? Size-wise as well as strengh-wise, are there any of each that are fairly equal?

Also, where are you buying either of the two kinds of tube in US?


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi,

I have ordered Theratubes online but I have bought some latex tubing from Hardware stores like LOWES.

In my experience so far I noticed the latex tubes from LOWES were better by stretch and speed over Theratubes BUT I havent tried green theratubes just red and thin tan multi strands.

Hope this helps
Nico


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

I founb some latex tubeing at the local Ace hardware store. It is very comparable in size and draw weight to Thera-band green. However it seams to wear-out faster.


----------



## Eddie_T (Mar 5, 2011)

A local price comparison for 3/8" latex tubes was $2.49 and $1.91 per foot respectively for Ace and Lowes. I haven't tried them yet.


----------

